
How to get a night's sleep without shit happening - raju
http://sites.google.com/site/yacoset/Home/how-to-get-a-night-s-sleep-without-shit-happening
======
weaksauce
I was expecting to need to flag this but it was actually pretty interesting. I
don't know if I agree with everything the guy says, but the rest of the site
looks useful too.

------
vlod
lots of good advice. i try and do a lot of this, but its taken 15 years of
development and doing stuff the wrong way. it would be wise for young jedi's
to study

